# my 125 gallon planted tank.



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

Holy window reflection batman! Close the blinds


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Nov 4, 2008)

kwheeler91 said:


> Holy window reflection batman! Close the blinds


haha ive tried that, still gets a bad reflection, only time i can get a good pic of the tank is at night.


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Nov 4, 2008)

here is an old pic of the tank when i first set it up maybe 3 years ago when my cichlids were still smaller and didnt eat up what plants i had in there.



















right after i filled it









this is how old my 125gal tank is, this tank is only a year younger than me lol









my old blackbelt cichlid this fish was huge when i got rid of it.









mated pair of turquoise severums 


























my old florida gar that i wish i could have kept, was my favorite









right when i started planting the tank, only had 2 large cichlids left in it at the time









more plants and all large cichlids gone









and the most resent picture that i have already posted but here it is again.








By jmcb1984 at 2012-01-04


----------



## aXio (May 29, 2011)

Very good looking tank you have. I really like the layout of the plants. Looks nice and natural.


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Nov 4, 2008)

thanks, just waiting for it to grow in now.


----------



## bighollywood (Nov 27, 2011)

Nice tank man


----------



## JRMott (Jul 30, 2010)

Wow that tank is old!


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Pretty darn nice-looking tank ! Keep up the good work - looks to be a very pleasant, eye-catching display tank.


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Nov 4, 2008)

UPDATES!!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Ham_Bone (Nov 20, 2011)

Amazing tank!


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Nov 4, 2008)

thanks.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

nice tank!!

What are ya growing up in the light canopy?


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Nov 4, 2008)

thanks han, in the containers i have one with bacopa monnieri, one with micro swords, one with some of your glosso and it is growing like crazy in there, and in the bigger container i have a mix of micro swords, a crypt of some sort, some sort of hairgrass that i collected, and like 3-4 random plants that i dont even know what they are lol.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Cool! I like it!


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

scream-aim-fire said:


> thanks han, in the containers i have one with bacopa monnieri, one with micro swords, one with some of your glosso and it is growing like crazy in there, and in the bigger container i have a mix of micro swords, a crypt of some sort, some sort of hairgrass that i collected, and like 3-4 random plants that i dont even know what they are lol.


noticed your in newnan, I was just getting ready to tell you at lake kedron in peachtree city there is a butt load of hairgrass and under the bridge at lake peachtree there is some type of hydro and ludwigia maybe. But I guess you already found some  kedron also has a bunch of moss but im not sure what kind it is or if you can even get to it now, water was low from drought when i went to peachtree in october for a wedding, wish I would have stayed lol its freezing up north.


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Nov 4, 2008)

kwheeler91 said:


> noticed your in newnan, I was just getting ready to tell you at lake kedron in peachtree city there is a butt load of hairgrass and under the bridge at lake peachtree there is some type of hydro and ludwigia maybe. But I guess you already found some  kedron also has a bunch of moss but im not sure what kind it is or if you can even get to it now, water was low from drought when i went to peachtree in october for a wedding, wish I would have stayed lol its freezing up north.


o cool thanks for the info, i actually got the little bit of hairgrass from a local pond, but i might have to check them out to see what i can find, im like 10mins from both lake peachtree and lake kedron, which lake was it that you saw the moss?


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

It was in kedron. Like I said water was LOW... spoiled my fishing. Appeared to be moss anyway, maybe if you have a fishing pole just send a lure down in it and you can probably pull some up. Its worth taking a look at.


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Nov 4, 2008)

kwheeler91 said:


> It was in kedron. Like I said water was LOW... spoiled my fishing. Appeared to be moss anyway, maybe if you have a fishing pole just send a lure down in it and you can probably pull some up. Its worth taking a look at.



ill check it out sometime, water is still down everywhere around here so it should be good.


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

Let me knoq what you find, I may send someone after some if its worth it.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Good lookin tank man. I really want something that big, but don't have the room. The drift wood matches the tank perfectly. I am diggin it.:icon_smil

Also, have to derail for a min. Love the avatar you have. That show is awesome. And, does your name have anything to do with Bullet For My Valentine, or am I missing something?


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Nov 4, 2008)

cableguy69846 said:


> Good lookin tank man. I really want something that big, but don't have the room. The drift wood matches the tank perfectly. I am diggin it.:icon_smil
> 
> Also, have to derail for a min. Love the avatar you have. That show is awesome. And, does your name have anything to do with Bullet For My Valentine, or am I missing something?


thanks cable guy, yeah the walking dead is a great show, and it has been filmed mostly in the county i live in, i got lucky and was able to ride out and watch some filming back in october. i hope to get to seen more filming when they start filming season 3. here are some of the pics i took from the film shoot. http://walkingdeadlocations.com/?p=304

yeah scream-aim-fire is from bullet, i used to be a pretty big fan, still like them but was more into their first album (the poison), then their newer ones, but scream aim fire was a pretty good album also.


----------



## MoeBetta (Feb 5, 2011)

Did you re-do the silicone seals? That's what it looks like in the date picture.

ALSO, I really like the way you customized that stand, turned out really well and it was neat to see the progression.


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Nov 4, 2008)

new updates

full view


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

my some what carpet of hydrocotyle verticillata (more like shag carpet lol)


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

my start of glosso carpet, and also some dwarf sag


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

left side


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

center


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

i forgot to take a pic of the right side.


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Nov 4, 2008)

MoeBetta said:


> Did you re-do the silicone seals? That's what it looks like in the date picture.
> 
> ALSO, I really like the way you customized that stand, turned out really well and it was neat to see the progression.


thanks, yeah i had to completely re seal the whole tank, the silicone was in pretty bad shape when i got it.


----------



## sidefunk (Apr 22, 2010)

Great looking tank. Must be nice to have the real estate to grow those great looking swords.


----------



## MoeBetta (Feb 5, 2011)

If you don't mind my asking, how much silicone did you use and how long did you spend on it?


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Nov 4, 2008)

MoeBetta said:


> If you don't mind my asking, how much silicone did you use and how long did you spend on it?


dont really remember it was a while ago maybe 2 tubes, i made it really thick so i wouldnt have to worry about any leaks, it took me a few hours or so to apply it but there was alot of preping to it too, like scraping the old off and taping it up to get straight lines with the silicone.


----------



## MoeBetta (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Nov 4, 2008)

scream-aim-fire said:


> dont really remember it was a while ago maybe 2 tubes, i made it really thick so i wouldnt have to worry about any leaks, it took me a few hours or so to apply it but there was alot of preping to it too, like scraping the old off and taping it up to get straight lines with the silicone.


sorry didnt mean a few hours to apply it, i ment about an hour lol.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

scream-aim-fire said:


> thanks cable guy, yeah the walking dead is a great show, and it has been filmed mostly in the county i live in, i got lucky and was able to ride out and watch some filming back in october. i hope to get to seen more filming when they start filming season 3. here are some of the pics i took from the film shoot. http://walkingdeadlocations.com/?p=304
> 
> yeah scream-aim-fire is from bullet, i used to be a pretty big fan, still like them but was more into their first album (the poison), then their newer ones, but scream aim fire was a pretty good album also.


Hmmm. Just saw this. Need to pay more attention. Lol. I am going to have to go look at the album. It would be awesome to see the filming. Anyway, I will stop derailing now now, and say, your tank looks awesome.:biggrin:

I was a huge fan until I heard them live. Now I am just a fan. Lol.


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Nov 4, 2008)

> I was a huge fan until I heard them live. Now I am just a fan. Lol.


haha


----------



## kjnguy3nn (Feb 6, 2012)

i like the wood you have in the second to last picture "more plants and all large cichlids gone
" where can i get some of these..?

you tanks look great!


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Nov 4, 2008)

kjnguy3nn said:


> i like the wood you have in the second to last picture "more plants and all large cichlids gone
> " where can i get some of these..?
> 
> you tanks look great!


i collected all the drift wood locally.


----------



## HokieFish (Feb 5, 2012)

Nice looking tank. I can't wait until my plants start to fill in.


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Nov 4, 2008)

HokieFish said:


> Nice looking tank. I can't wait until my plants start to fill in.


thanks, i have added more plants recently ill get update pics up soon :bounce:


----------



## Matman1110 (Feb 8, 2012)

what is the exact camera you use? beautiful pics and planted tank


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

Lookin good. Did you ever get a chance to head over to kedron?


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Nov 4, 2008)

Matman1110 said:


> what is the exact camera you use? beautiful pics and planted tank


thanks i use a nikon d60



kwheeler91 said:


> Lookin good. Did you ever get a chance to head over to kedron?


i went by there a week or so ago but it was raining and too muddy to get anywhere down there i may try it again sometime.


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Nov 4, 2008)

updates*************


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks awesome. That stand is pretty gnarly too.


----------



## radioman (Oct 29, 2007)

Great tank! I am really starting to like tanks with Hydrocotyle in them.


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

Beautiful scaping. What brand & model is your tank?


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Nov 4, 2008)

audioaficionado said:


> Beautiful scaping. What brand & model is your tank?


it is just a 125 gallon all glass aquariums tank.


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Nov 4, 2008)

> Looks awesome. That stand is pretty gnarly too.





> Great tank! I am really starting to like tanks with Hydrocotyle in them.


thanks cableguy and radio man.


----------



## oscarsx (Mar 15, 2011)

looks amazing brotha. I need to work on my aquascaping skills hehe
Sent from my DROID X2


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Nov 4, 2008)

oscarsx said:


> looks amazing brotha. I need to work on my aquascaping skills hehe
> Sent from my DROID X2


thanks


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Nov 4, 2008)

new updates










my 40 gal riparium


----------



## Mr.Desert_scape (Mar 6, 2012)

Your tank looks amazing! I would love to have a giant tank like that


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Nov 4, 2008)

Mr.Desert_scape said:


> Your tank looks amazing! I would love to have a giant tank like that


thanks


----------

